# Where the f*&^ are the good companies



## retinoid (Nov 10, 2011)

Chemoneresearch or research stop?  Are these even good?  I can get arimidex pills for 140 but that is too expensive.  Need some HONEST help.  I know honesty is a foreign thing to people


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 10, 2011)

C1R is still around?


----------



## retinoid (Nov 10, 2011)

djlance said:


> C1R is still around?



I am just trying to find a good research chemical company not interested in your bs.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 10, 2011)

Misunderstanding....taken care of....


----------



## retinoid (Nov 10, 2011)

djlance said:


> C1R has been around for a long time, that's why I asked because in this business, companies don't last long smart ass.
> 
> It doesn't take but a few seconds to search around this forum....



i misinterpreted what you meant forgive me i've been slightly on edge for the past couple of weeks stressed out about life frustrated etc.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 10, 2011)

retinoid said:


> i misinterpreted what you meant forgive me i've been slightly on edge for the past couple of weeks stressed out about life frustrated etc.



It's all good man. SFW and get rid of that stress.


----------



## Tuco (Nov 10, 2011)

Chemone!! YUH!! I've used their clen, tamox, and about to use their clomid.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 10, 2011)

Mpresearchsupply.com

Or buy the legit tabs from ek. PP is good but ep gets a lot of complaints. I personally still like ep tho.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2011)

chemone. everything from the tadalafil to the adex, legit. tadalafil might even be overdosed im thinking. Flavored pleasantly to boot.


----------



## retinoid (Nov 11, 2011)

okay I just ordered their adex (chemoneresearch).  Hope it is legit since it cost 82 dollars


----------



## Tuco (Nov 11, 2011)

retinoid said:


> okay I just ordered their adex (chemoneresearch).  Hope it is legit since it cost 82 dollars



I always thought how epic it would be if all the pct goodies I bought were bunk for a cycle... Lol, epic shutdown.


----------



## b2010now (Nov 11, 2011)

Try iron dragon


----------



## PurchasePepsRep (Nov 12, 2011)

Check us out


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 13, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> I always thought how epic it would be if all the pct goodies I bought were bunk for a cycle... Lol, epic shutdown.


 
I'd be pissed


----------



## retinoid (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey guys I canceled my c1r ordered.  I decided I am going to go the doctor and try and get arimidex there.  Can't stand ordering from companies based on anecdotes and people that work for the companies.  It is pretty cheap to make research chems so it is criminal to underdose or substitute chemicals.  But this is the black market and most people are dishonest in this world.


----------



## TwisT (Nov 13, 2011)

Thread is going to turn into a spam fest. Check out sponsors.


----------

